# Update



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok guys, here are some updates, these pics were taken yesterday, as that Mofo DB made me! im just coming off my 2nd cycle (test 600 deca 200) 10 weeks

but i think iv lost gains due to the passing of my sis and not training or eating well while in morocco, but DB seems to think i havn't and bf is down!

well judge for ur selfs, and excuse the bad pics

oh here are the befor shots, too lazy to repost them

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/13773-finaly-g-1-fao-peeps-who-wanna-lol.html


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

more


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good my man, what are you weigh'in in at now? Lookin leaner and meaner!

Hows have you just finished a cycle?

Well done mate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks dude! its been hard last couple weeks keeping gains, but sci tec winni is awesome! my lifts even went up on it! im 15 and half stone now! bout 97.5KG i was 100 4 weeks ago (comin off the test)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

arms look massive in that last pic..

get a ****in tan!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> arms look massive in that last pic..
> 
> get a ****in tan!!!!


donate sum damn mt then damn u


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wicked I got some sci tech winny for weeks 8 through to 11 !

Whats next Ash?

Agree with Baz, Tan tan tan!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lol! well unfortunatly ramadan is next week so my ass is fasting, but its cool coz its time for PCT, so i think im just gonna make the most of restricted cals and just run igf for PCT and try lean out! untill i hit another bulker! the winni was ace tho! i proper luved it!!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Definetly looking bigger and leaner, Gr8 job.

Good luck with PCT.

Was the winny injectable or oral?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

oral sci tec 50mg cap's, 1 ed (strong as hell they are)


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm actually really impressed dude. Looking really good.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big said:


> I'm actually really impressed dude. Looking really good.


ur fee has been transfered 

lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> ur fee has been transfered


Thanks princess, and it didn't hurt as much as I thought it would


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

looking good mate, nice and lean also....excellent


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ducking hell mate, super lean now, arms have some nice size too.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking good bro.............................great delts and arms.

Get a TAN


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks for the kind comments guys, i will try and get a tan for next shots, lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

**** me youve got wide shoulders!! thats a massive frame to build on, and your doin a fantastic job.

but gotta agree, get a ****ing tan,lol!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

so i shud get a tan then ayyy??

lol!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Way leaner.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

A tan, duck me, ur whiter then my white socks.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

messed up thing is im 100% north African! lmfao!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice work G one! LMAO at the peoples eyebrow in the one shot


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> messed up thing is im 100% north African! lmfao!!


Looking much better dude. Great improvement from the last set of pics.

You sure your from North Africa and not Iceland? mg:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> oral sci tec 50mg cap's, 1 ed (strong as hell they are)


 bump that!!! that winny is mean!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

top stuff mate, arms look BIG!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Deffinate improvements there mate!!!!

Well done


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for all ur nice comments guys, appreciate it! will try harder for next set of piccies


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Muscle gain and fat loss at the same time, cant fault that.

I bet the IGF has something to do with that. 

Well done keep it up mate.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

To conclude; GET A DAM TAN!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> Muscle gain and fat loss at the same time, cant fault that.
> 
> I bet the IGF has something to do with that.
> 
> Well done keep it up mate.


thanks dude, but i aint used the IGF yet, lol! im gonna start it monday! rite for PCT and ramadan! try hold on to some mass! while loosing some BF%


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> thanks dude, but i aint used the IGF yet, lol! im gonna start it monday! rite for PCT and ramadan! try hold on to some mass! while loosing some BF%


Is that where you cant eat at all? or only at night?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

between sunrise&sunset nothign can enter the body....

so its like 6:50 am- 7pm at the mo...ish

just make sure u get up early and have at least 1000 cals for brekkie man!! then dont go gym till 8 so u can have a nice meal before and much hard after 3000 cals a day will be easy enough imo


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thats the plan^^

and will be running standard PCT+igf/trib/zma/nox/cee/glutamine


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good Luck Ash, I'll be thinking of you while i'm stuffin my face 

Fair play to you


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

thats some good improvement mate well done!!

look even better when youve done the igf, what dose you doing bro?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

40mcg ED, but unfortunaly iv already lost 6KG due to fasting all day, so i am alot smaller, but iv also got a flater stomach and down 2" of my waist and more vascular which is a plus! oh and im in PCT! shoulda planned it so i coulda been on low dose of test+primo or sumthing, oh well next year! but the IGF has def helped holding on sum muscle!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Ash, how did i miss these!!

Looking a lot different now... impressed bud, impressed...

i'll be thinking of you starving during PCT.... while i'm stuffing my face on test and tren lmao!


----------

